

Is 4K BS? - zdw
https://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2013/12/22/Is-4K-BS

======
forgotmycreds
He is at 0.73 AMpP on 42" He can be at 1.0 AMpP on 60" He claims that he
worries about brain damage, I imagine that is because of the size. 4k achieves
1.0 AMpP at smaller sized tv's at 7.5 feet from the tv. (or any other size
ofc.)

